# New Arrival



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

decided that seeing as i had a couple of days off, i would take a trip down south  to see Michael Newby (twickersdude) Michael had done 3 mods for me in the past, and we speak a few times a week on the phone, so i thought i would grace him with a visit 

so i drove 140 miles to Corby from York.......i also took the sammy that Russ was good enough to sell me 

so here is the original sammy that i bought....










pics are jonW's, hope this is ok dude

i had already bought the bits from Yobokies a while ago because i knew exactly how i wanted the sammy to look.....so out came the dial, hands and chapter, and in went a new dial, chapter and hands 

It was important that the sammy i was after had the pvd bezel and crown, as i think that this combi is miles better then the fully stainless steel version....and so....Michael went to work.....

TBH, i didnt realise the care and the time it took Michael to complete a mod.....as he started by disassembling and then getting the case ready for beading.....it is quite a long process, and michael is a perfectionist.....so after beading it for about half an hour, then taking it out, puting it in the ultrasonic cleaner and inspecting it, he then took it back to redo again  thats apart from the masking off of the wave symbal on the back , and the repolishing took about an hour  so all told, the beading process took around 1 1/2 hours.....

then after a bit of lunch ( i had the angus 1lb burger  , as did michael....but i finished mine :lol: ) it was back to putting it all together....the results imvho are stunning.....so if you are thinking of getting anything done by michael, you can rest assured that he takes the upmost care, and as i mentioned is a perfectionist.....

so from start to finish.....it took around 5 hours to complete.....



















i know to some....its sacrilidge to mod, but i really thing that this works, and is not to over the top (the next one will be tho :lol: ) the doxa hands and the polished stainless steel chapter ring really look good, and the simplicity of the dial really make the hands stand out....the beading give the watch the look of ti, but the weight of SS......


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

That looks really good


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Like that Shawn - Must have been nice to see the master at work  - My recent arrival from him only comes off in the bath :lol:

Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

> ( i had the angus 1lb burger , as did michael....but i finished mine )


Pah! You lightweight! :lol:

That's a corker Shawn. Lovin' that dial. Looks the dogs m8. :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow. Now that really does look very good.

Full marks to Twickers on that one.

Well done Shawn


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

from how you described it i wasnt sure but it looks really good and i dont need to ask about the finish do i .the sammy is such a good shape for modding not sure if i would though .id love a white dialled one they look superb .

whats the weight like they look a bit of a lump .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh well Shawn if you like it & I`m sure it was well done but sorry I prefer the original


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh well Shawn if you like it & I`m sure it was well done but sorry I prefer the original


wow thanks mach!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The hands are cool and its good to see a black bezel with blasted case.... 

I prefer the original face.

Good of Michael to let you see how its done :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh well Shawn if you like it & I`m sure it was well done but sorry I prefer the original


Sorry Shawn but i agree with mach.

How long did it take him to do just out of interest?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Prefer the original but I can not deny that its a nice looking mod - congrats Shawn


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mattbeef said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well Shawn if you like it & I`m sure it was well done but sorry I prefer the original
> ...


start to finish about 5 hours


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i would have to have 2 sammys.

one untouched and one with a bb'd case as your mod but on a bb'd lumpy.

by the way the date window has rotated so does that mean a new movement went in also?

your dial and handset not what i would have chosen (if changed at all) but does appear to be growing on me.

got to be a result tho i'd say. :yes:

fftopic: what is corby like these days? i left in the early eighties after the steel works closed.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Seems to be a bit of a mixed bag! I really can see where some are coming from tho. Imvho i think that everything about the watch "as is" is very nearly right, apart from the skinny hands, and the writing on the dial. Having the chance 2 actually change things around on the sammy has nearly enabled me 2have the watch that ive always strived for without the expense of having a case made. There are a few more avenues that i need 2 explore before i get 2 "the one" but with the help of yobokies and michael im getting there! So there maybe a few more mods 2 come yet, one of which will be orange!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> *i know to some....its sacrilidge to mod*,


I used to think that but seeing this has changed my mind. I really do like that :tongue2:

h34r: I'm just off to ebay to see if I can pick up some old Seikos. :cry2:


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

I like it, like the hands and love the bezel of these models. Nice


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

what do you think it looks cool on the elite strap?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks fantastic that mate


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice Mod shawn :yes: I prefer it to the original.

Looks good on the elite strap as well


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Now that looks alot better on that strap IMO


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I love that Shawn. The bead blasted case really goes well with the pvd bezel and crown. Enjoy it mate


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

I really like that, and the new strap does suit it too.

I think I would have kept the original hands, I'm not decided about the big orange hand - but each to their own; its what you like that matters. As I said, even with that I really do like that, and I prefer it to how it started out too 

(this forum needs a 'thumbs up' emoticon!)

p.s. - whats a 'sammy'?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mr Bee said:


> (this forum needs a 'thumbs up' emoticon!)


it has two!

:thumbsup:

:thumbup:

Sammy is short for Samurai, nickname for this watch


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

pg tips said:


> it has two!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbup:


Hey! Wher'd all those come from.....

I've just been clicking on the next button on the emoticon box, and all I was getting was a choice from 17. Now I discover if I hit the show all button, there's bloody loads of them to choose from!!!

Cool B)

Thanks :thumbsup:

No appropriate comment for this one, I just liked it! :starwars:


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with the odd few that the original looks better and that you should probably now be doing hard time for your crimes to the sammy :lol: but i do like the elite strap you have it on.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

orange rhino anyone????


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

nah, that minute hand looks like half a lollipop stick.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

avidfan said:


> nah, that minute hand looks like half a lollipop stick.


those hands are cool ive got a set going on my monster . its because theres no fussy logo's isnt it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its the angle Aleister.........


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > nah, that minute hand looks like half a lollipop stick.
> ...


nah its the lack of any logo. :tongue2:

sup? cant i have an opinion?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

avidfan said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


yeah youre very welcome to have an opinion .i was just making an observation carried over from youre defence of youre other watch thats all. sup with that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


nothing at all, you carry on with your observations-youre doing a fine job.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

avidfan said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


i thought so cheers mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


trust me, you wouldnt want me as your mate.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

funny but the sammy is one of the only seiko's where I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

avidfan said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


why is that then


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


because ive got halitosis...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

avidfan said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


cool hope that works out for you.

back to the watch . its grown on me i must admit i really like the sammy as is ,but i think the changes made are good ones and at least its individual .


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

> because ive got halitosis...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

and theres me thinking that you were a member of the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn , and was going to do something wicked


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> > because ive got halitosis...
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


mmm, if i was i would cast a spell on your watch and put a great big orient logo on it with my harry potter wand (with extra lettering)!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

avidfan said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > > because ive got halitosis...
> ...


now that really would be wicked :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

isnt there a doxa with a similar hand on it? (the lollipop one)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

avidfan said:


> isnt there a doxa with a similar hand on it? (the lollipop one)


yep....the set of hands i used are doxa-a-like...they come in all white to, as well as the white/black


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> orange rhino anyone????


YES YES YES! Really brings out the minuet hand. I love orange rhinos. Have one on the OM and when i put it back on the bracelet it only stays on for that day then back to the rhino. Bracelet just doesnt do it for me now. Rhino all the way. Although saying that i have a olive one for the Divex but i prefer it on the lumpy. I think its the watch. Some suit them others dont. The Sammy does Shawn :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

michaelh said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > orange rhino anyone????
> ...


cheers dude


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

http://i12.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/38/d7/5266_1.JPG

this one is nice


----------

